# In another thread that has ghad 0 responses to



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I was commenting upon 2 bags I'm working with as potential EDC types, very minimalist type bags. They will have some basics covered and might help you out of a day type situation as far as water(2 options)/food(goo shots, candy bar, 5 hr energy)/basic meds and supplies/fire(2 types)/tool or knife/EDC flashlight. If I do a larger size bag I can expand on the things I carry.

Right now I'm leaning towards including in the EDC bag a multi tool vs a swiss army knife. I have a brand spankin' new still in the tin case SA that was a gift from the Chrysler Corp 5 star program that is a $50 knife, but it is not as versatile as I would like. A long time ago I bought a Swiss tool. It was expensive, I have used it to repair many things that have broken but have never even come remotely close to breaking it. Blades are all razor sharp. It goes with me on every work trip as it is attached to my gear bag. So I'm looking at buying another multi type tool. Because the gear bag stays with the bus when I don't and head out on foot. 

Let's get to brands and quality as I am thinking that I may need several for the various bags, the bag I use the most gets the best, 1 for the 72hr bag, it may get the Swiss Tool, 1 for the bus gear bag, 1 for the EDC bag. My Walmart has a decent collection of multis from a $10 Ozark Trail to $80 Leatherman and back down to $30 Gerber. Once upon a time my Dad had a real piece of low quality junk multi tool, I think it was sent out as a promotional piece for signing up for Outdoor magazine. You could hardly open the thing up and the face had plastic dip on it as covers. Ultimately I am wondering, as I know manufacturing and build quality has greatly increased, where is the merge point from a $10 OZT multi and the $30 Gerber. A carrying pouch? I'm not that concerned about the knife blades as I'll always have a blade on me


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a little different take on edc's. I don't think there is much use for a giant bag as an edc. I believe that there are few things you need that won't fit in the pockets of a pair of jeans. On the other hand, I think there are lots of reasons for keeping a full bob in your vehicle (your personal vehicle, not your bus  ). Your situation is kinda unique- you're doing lots of driving and need the bob/ghb with you, but it may not be able to be kept secure. If you can keep the thing in a secure location, I wouldn't worry that much about an edc. Just carry your full bob and go. That passport case sounded interesting, but that's not really an edc, it's more of a security measure. In your situation I'd think about carrying a spare gps. One that picks up traffic broadcasts would be helpful at avoiding jams.

As for what to buy, my philosophy has always been 'Never scrimp on quality when yer life depends on it.'


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Multi tools have a lot of utility. I have one from Cabella's. Not expensive but good enough by my estimation.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have seen a 5$ multi tool at cabelas. They are the multi color ones at the end of some aisles. I saw a better one at lowes that is a keychain multi tool. I think its a Gerber but I can't remember how much.

I am trying for a really small bag that I can carry everywhere and is so small that I can forget that I have it.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The multi-tool has replaced the Swiss Army Knife, and rightly so. The multi tool concept is better in every single way.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't know about that. I haven't seen any multi_tool that has a blade as good as the ones in the swk.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Any tool is better than your fingers. I have my ways about brand name things


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This is the best cheap one I could find. The others were skeleton handles and those tend to break. The way I look at it the Ozark trail ones are way too cheap. They are not made for everyday use. (I had an Ozark trail multi a few years ago. It was so bad it was hard to open the thing had to use both hands)

This one should be middle ground and its made to be used everyday so it should stand up. I just don't like the color.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GFTRWIS/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1416357280&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an original Leatherman tool, in minty condition and have been saving (hoarding) it. :lol:

In the world of multi tools it seems that they either have way too many tools and are bulky or they are cheaply made and break easy. I wish Leatherman would produce a run of the original tool and sell it for 40 bucks, like they once did. I'd be happy. I really don't need all the gadgets, I can get by with a blade a file a pair of needle nose pliers and a couple of screwdrivers with a can/bottle opener thrown in for good measure.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the leather man "kick" on my belt with the older style leather holder. The leather is shot to heck but the tool is mint. Has the pliers a knife two flat heads one with a file. A Phillips. And a bottle or can opener.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I really like my Swiss tool multi. It has the saw and file, wire stripper, can opener, flat and Philips screw driver blades, smooth and serrated knife blades and pliers with wire cutter. For me, it is the standard I judge other tools by. I'm going to look around at a few more tools before I decide. I just need to set my price point, I'm thinking $30.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

James m said:


> This is the best cheap one I could find. The others were skeleton handles and those tend to break. The way I look at it the Ozark trail ones are way too cheap. They are not made for everyday use. (I had an Ozark trail multi a few years ago. It was so bad it was hard to open the thing had to use both hands)
> 
> This one should be middle ground and its made to be used everyday so it should stand up. I just don't like the color.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GFTRWIS/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1416357280&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


I'm wondering if the Ozark Trail has improved quality since you owned one. I'll have to finger one and find out.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I have an original Leatherman tool, in minty condition and have been saving (hoarding) it. :lol:
> 
> In the world of multi tools it seems that they either have way too many tools and are bulky or they are cheaply made and break easy. I wish Leatherman would produce a run of the original tool and sell it for 40 bucks, like they once did. I'd be happy. I really don't need all the gadgets, I can get by with a blade a file a pair of needle nose pliers and a couple of screwdrivers with a can/bottle opener thrown in for good measure.


Leatherman Wingman


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Only slab savers carry the multi tool nonsense. Get a Kamp King. 
Vtg Imperial Kamp King Prov Rhode Island USA Folding Pocket Knife Blk Handle | eBay


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Only slab savers carry the multi tool nonsense. Get a Kamp King.
> Vtg Imperial Kamp King Prov Rhode Island USA Folding Pocket Knife Blk Handle | eBay


Yea, that will come in real handy when I need a pair of plyers.:roll:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I can only say what i know. I have a gerber dime in my pocket always. A gerber curve on my keychain. A leatherman wave with bit kit in my edc. Ive used them all for a large number of thimgs from changing guitar strings to building penny stoves. I use the dime almost daily for light duty tasks. The leatherman stuff seems to be of a better quality than the gerber. But that little dime has done a lot of good for me and so has the wave for bigger tasks. I barely touch the curve i consider 2 is one. There is the odd day i leave the dime on the night stand. I selected the dime for its spring loaded ply in the center.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

So I have had some time to go look at multi tools and read a few reviews. And this is a good thing. I have decided that on this purchase, I'm going for a bit of better quality. Eliminated from contention is the Kobalt version, the Sheffield version, the $30 Gerber suspension bridge model. Did not like how the lock mech worked, tools on inside. I want to look at a leather man wingman? Sold out at my Walmart, I need to see it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Leatherman Wingman


I have looked at the wing man, I think it is ok. There is a simple functionality apparent when you pick up an original leatherman. It was a simple basic tool that worked. In my opinion one should never underestimate the value of simple tools that work.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> The multi-tool has replaced the Swiss Army Knife, and rightly so. The multi tool concept is better in every single way.


Except 1 area. My Swiss Army in the tin was free. :armata_PDT_12:


----------

